# Anyone glad Lucasfilm was bought by Disney?



## HarryCanyon (Dec 15, 2013)

Afterall Lucas felt like he was abused long enough by fans for the prequels, Indiana Jones 4, the tinkering of the OT, forgetting his promise to release the untouched with original trilogy on BD etc. plus Red Tails which was produced by him was a HUGE bomb in theaters last year and he calls it quits as he decides to retire from filmmaking and i think he made a smart move by selling his company and property to Disney.

Lucas had a friendship with Disney for a long time as he was one of the first kids to be at Disneyland when it first opened and he made those cool attractions based on Indy and SW at the parks especially Captain EO. Pixar was once one of his companies before Disney bought them in 2006 and i'm sure Disney will take good care of his company as he is now supporting his new family.

Afterall Disney did wonders with other properties they acquired like Marvel, Pixar, Ghibli and The Muppets and they also own ESPN and ABC which is nice. And they'll treat Lucasfilm/SW/Indy with respect like those other brands i mentioned.

Plus they hired GOOD writers especially the talented Michael Arndt who did the great screenplay to Toy Story 3 and a fine director for episode 7 who stated he is more SW fan than Star Trek fan as he is leaving ST for something he is more comfortable with. Lucas is out of the picture without his control and both Indiana Jones/SW are in good hands.

Plus we'll get SW/Indy/Lucasfilmland soon at Disneyworld which should be awesome and should come out 2016. Next we'll get some new SW toons with possibly a Indy toon (i can dream can i?) with new Lucasfilm stuff like maybe a Monkey Island animated movie.

And i hear this will be filmed in ACTUAL locations than all digital like the prequels and filmed on film rather than digital and will have LESS CGI but not too much but mainly practical effects (they did a comeback with Evil Dead remake) to be in the spirit of the old trilogy including a reunion of the original cast.

Soon Fox and Disney will join forces for a blu-ray boxset in 2020 featuring the unaltered untainted unfucked with original theatrical cuts now that they are out of Lucas's hands.


----------



## Shetana (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm curious to see what they're going to do with the new movies. I was kind of disappointed with the prequels because I read every Star Wars book I could get my hands on and was upset that the movies didn't match. Not that that stopped me from buying the action figures, lol.
Also, excited to get to see the theatrical cuts again (I have them on VHS somewhere, no VCR though...)


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 15, 2013)

As far as films go, I'm not sure.  However, I heard they ruined star wars video game franchises so far (cancellation of Star Wars 1313 and the creation of Star Wars Kinect.). I don't think you will get many positive responses in this thread thanks to what Disney has already done.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 15, 2013)

To be frank, I don't give a shit. :T


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 15, 2013)

HarryCanyon said:


> Plus they hired GOOD writers especially the talented Michael Arndt who did the great screenplay to Toy Story 3 and* a fine director for episode 7 who stated he is more SW fan than Star Trek fan as he is leaving ST for something he is more comfortable with.*


He was never a Trek fan; he said himself that it was 'too preachy' (like Wars _isn't_ preachy?) so he  turned it into a relatively brainless action series to make Wars look better.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't really care as Lucas already ruined his own franchise to be honest. People scared about another owner should think about that.


----------



## ShadowFireWolf (Dec 23, 2013)

not really I remarked to a friend that they might make it a musical then she started singing "_The siths go marching in"_


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 23, 2013)

It cant be any more cartoony and stupid as the latest trilogy, can it?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 23, 2013)

I demand Selonians!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 23, 2013)

What were those anthro wolves in the cantina that got cut out of the later releases? 
I think one of those became a Jedi, not sure...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 23, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> What were those anthro wolves in the cantina that got cut out of the later releases?



Those are Shistaven.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 23, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Those are Shistaven.


Thanks, couldn't remember the name. 
Also, my sister's roommate named his son Anakin.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm entirely apathetic. Star Wars as a franchise is pretty much of dead to me.


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm willing to hold of on any judgement until the first movie under their reigns comes out.  I did that when they brought part of Marvel and I wasn't too disappointed with the results.

Speaking of Lucas...
[video=youtube;qJlbPXZEpRE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJlbPXZEpRE[/video]

This says it all for me lol


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 25, 2013)

Disney's a successful, experienced and global company. Let's face it- they're gonna be able to make and handle Star Wars films better than a lot of the other candidates Lucasfilm could have gone to.


----------

